# What kind of t-shirt print is raised and rubber feeling?



## galdawn614 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello 
I have job i am working on and the previous printer used something that is raised and rubber feeling. What is this? Thanks for any help.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

You can use a puff material and a heat press. You print the design onto the puff using a solvent printer then heat press it to the garment. The heat causes the material to puff up giving it a raised look and a rubbery feel.

Imprintables warehouse sells it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Is the top of the print flat or is it uneven?

If the print is flat on top, it could be a high density screen print. 

If the print is uneven on top, it could be a puff additive added to the inks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unless you are talking about just standard plastisol, then it could be a specialty textured ink. Wilflex has many.

Post a picture, let us have a look.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

possibly high density or puff printing


----------

